# Three Banned By Eat a Sandwhich Rule



## Big Don (Feb 11, 2008)

*Three models banned from fashion show in Madrid for being too thin*


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 11, 2008)

As much as I dislike the BMI system I have to give kudos to the organizers.  Ya know, if we had a time machine we could go back in time and force feed "Twiggy" and avoid all of this anorexic stuff being in "style".  Come on, ladies, when I hug ya I don't want to have to worry about breaking you in two.  Being too thin is just (if not more) unhealthy as being to big.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 11, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Come on, ladies, when I hug ya I don't want to have to worry about breaking you in two.


Or getting impaled by a rib...


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 11, 2008)

I quite agree with the sentiment that over-emphasis on thinness is the cause of more misery in our otherwise comfortable societies than anything else - especially given that most of the 'take away' food is so fattening.

Until I settled down with my missus I had been the Slim White Duke a la David Bowie for forty years.  Now I have a pronounced belly and have never felt more at peace with myself.

I just need to work on keeping the sense of well being without all the surplus to requirements waist inches .


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> I quite agree with the sentiment that over-emphasis on thinness is the cause of more misery in our otherwise comfortable societies than anything else - especially given that most of the 'take away' food is so fattening.
> 
> Until I settled down with my missus I had been the Slim White Duke a la David Bowie for forty years. Now I have a pronounced belly and have never felt more at peace with myself.
> 
> I just need to work on keeping the sense of well being without all the surplus to requirements waist inches .


Man, do I ever know where you're coming from.  When Erica and I got together I was 6'2" and 140ish.  I now weigh in at 185lbs.  Now, very little of that is body fat.  She has me eating properly, lifting 3 times a week and most importantly...happy.  Ah, the love of a good woman, eh, Mark?


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 11, 2008)

At the risk of slightly derailing the thread, oh yes do I ever agree that the love of a good woman can do wonders for your sense of well being.  

I suffer from manic depression (one of those pesky legacies of my genes and my bike accident) and my missus can even hold that at bay (or at least keep it far enough away that only she knows about it).

Fat or thin, love is the way :rei:.


----------



## Carol (Feb 11, 2008)

Personally, I think its a good move.

Four international fashion models have died of emaciation over the last year, including Hila Elmalich, who was 5' 6" and 60 pounds when her body shut down.


----------



## tellner (Feb 11, 2008)

Good. The fetish for borderline starvation is truly foul. I reserve judgment as to which side of the border it falls on. This represents one of the few times in human history where standards of body fashion - one can hardly say "beauty" - are actively opposed to health and the ability to reproduce.

Here's another dark take on the subject. For those who don't get the reference, here's the original.


----------



## Carol (Feb 12, 2008)

*Cindy Crawford*, supermodel extraordinaire, in 1987.
Picture first appeared in Vogue's Aug 2007 issue.
Believed to be about 5' 9" and approx. 130 pounds.








*
Siri Tollerød*, supermodel extraordinaire, in 2007.   
Picture first appeared in Numéro Tokyo's Feb 2008 issue.
Believed to be about 5' 9" and approx. 95 pounds.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 12, 2008)

I remember David Letterman years ago had some super model on his show and two other models and her had just opened the (I think) the fashion café in NYC and him saying something like

What do models know about food all you eat is Chicklet and lint

It was a good move by the people of the show in Madrid


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 12, 2008)

Good move too late I think. It was the fashion industry's fault to begin with wanting to create the SLEEK look for their designs and thus setting the standards. 
I recall back when Raquel Welch had that "perfect-figure" of 36-24-36, same with Ann Margret and other gorgeous women of the day. Then came these living stick-figures of the 70's and 80's and thus set the standard then, which kept getting worse. 
Thank goodness that Sports Illustrated swimsuit models (throughout) still had meat on them to make the various suits look good. Cindy Crawford (as every man here remembers) was one of those SI models. :fanboy:


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 12, 2008)

As long as that is the actual BMI of the people, I am ok with them being sent home....I see nothing wrong with the rules, but I know in my own expeirence that if you take my weight and calculate my BMI it is off by about 4 or 5 points from what my BMI actually is, which I know from getting measurements of four points on my body and and plugging them into a formula...if they are so thin you can see their ribs, yeah, send them home, but I just don't like the thought of someone getting penalized cause they are not the standard that the BMI formula based upon your weight is made for....


----------

